# Polosa’s COPD Follow-up



## Hooked (23/10/20)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/health-studies/2020-10-21_polosa-s-copd-follow-up.html

_"Riccardo Polosa is one of the most prolific academic authors on the subject of vaping and tobacco harm reduction. As the founder of the Centre of Excellence for the Acceleration of Harm Reduction, President of the Italian Anti-Smoking League, and Special Scientific Advisor to the International Network of Nicotine Consumer Organizations, Riccardo has pressed governments around the world to adopt common-sense approaches to vaping. Now he follows up a COPD study he conducted five years ago._

In 2015, Polosa looked at published papers on the subject and found “_there certainly is no evidence to date to suggest that there are any clinically significant adverse lung effects, at least acutely. Smokers with pre-existing asthma and COPD may benefit from regular EC _[electronic cigarette]_ use._” [link]

In “_Electronic cigarette use and harm reversal: emerging evidence in the lung_” [link], he concluded that the evidence suggested switching to vaping “_can reverse harm from tobacco smoking_” and this should be born in mind by politicians creating legislation for the nascent industry.

In his latest paper, Polosa worked with other Italian researchers and Jaymin Morjaria at the Department of Respiratory Medicine at the Royal Brompton and Harefield Hospital. They wrote: “_We present findings from a 5-year prospective assessment of respiratory parameters in a cohort of COPD patients who substantially reduced conventional smoking or achieved abstinence by switching to ECs_.”

“_Those in the EC user group achieved a marked decline in cigarette smoking or abstinence. COPD EC users had a significant diminution in COPD exacerbations. Significant and constant improvements in lung function, CAT scores and 6MWD were reported in the EC user group over the 5-year observation period compared with the reference group_.”

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Informative 3


----------

